

MySpace for sale. - noinput
http://mashable.com/2011/04/26/myspace-bidding-begins/

======
hornokplease
Here's the primary source ( _WSJ_ ):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2487310>

Off-topic, but it's always interesting to me to see how the big tech blogs
(mashable, techcrunch, et al) can rewrite a story like this and grab the
upvotes away from the original source, whether that be the publication that
did the actual reporting or even a primary source like a company's blog.

I wonder if some HN users tend to reflexively upvote the mashable and
techcrunch stories based on their domain?

~~~
shii
I suspect with certain blogspammers that there's possibly some sort of voting
in groups/vote rings going on.

Then again, some people probably have sites like Mashable and TechCrunch in
their RSS feeds and jumped at the link-baity title and rushed to post it on
HN.

------
Andrenid
Someone needs to buy this purely for the branding, to create a new (and
proper) Facebook competitor. Create something with multiple personas (so I can
have a Work persona, Personal persona, Family persona, and Public persona),
and do all the things right, that Facebook does wrong.

~~~
yuhong
I would not go as far as multiple personas in this day and age, but yes I do
wonder why Facebook's privacy problems hasn't caused MySpace to gain.

~~~
cadr
Could you elaborate as to why no multiple personas?

------
trotsky
At least $100M for a ridiculed brand based in LA with a heavy burn rate for
demoralized staff and plummeting traffic figures plus they're a microsoft
shop? What's not to like? I wonder what full yearly operation costs are all
in. I find it hard to believe they'll be getting more than liquidation value +
a rather modest premium for the brand & traffic.

~~~
pero
The biggest asset is the database I would think. There is _a lot_ of personal
information in there that could be synthesized and extrapolated many ways--and
also be used as-is.

------
rmason
I think when its all said and done, after parsing through the press release
you will find that someone will acquire it for a $1. Either that or they will
pay someone to take it off their hands.

Bottom line Rupert didn't understand what he bought and practically every
decision they made from the very beginning was wrong.

------
citricsquid
I think there is value in Myspace, definitely, but they need to take the site
in a new direction. Why this wasn't done years ago I'm not quite sure...

------
Apocryphon
I'm disappointed that MySpace isn't still holding on for its Music features.
Facebook certainly hasn't offered anything to challenge it as a place where
new bands can post songs and pictures.

------
vipivip
They have tried different directions but nothing has worked.

------
shareme
AOL for a sick joke could bid for MySpace..

~~~
obtino
Don't worry, they're already stuck with Bebo.

~~~
shii
Not accurate, Bebo was sold to Criterion Capital Partners in 2010.

~~~
hornokplease
As is noted in the _WSJ_ piece :D

